# Sunflower fields at Colby Farm



## SquarePeg (Sep 11, 2017)

Great morning at the farm.  Beautiful sunflower field in full bloom.  Hoping to get back there at sunset later this week before they all start to droop.





[url=https://flic.kr/p/YqhpSg]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/YqhEia]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/XmVPNJ]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/XoTDjZ]
	


iPhone pano so you can see the size of the field.  

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Ym5iL1]
	
[/url][/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 11, 2017)

Nice! We raised sunflowers for a couple of years. I was always fascinated how they would move to follow the sun.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 11, 2017)

Gotta love Sunflowers.  Nice set.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 11, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Nice! We raised sunflowers for a couple of years. I was always fascinated how they would move to follow the sun.



Thanks.  Is it true that they stop doing that when fully grown?  I want to shoot them at sunset with the sky in the background but not if they'll all be turned away!  



Gary A. said:


> Gotta love Sunflowers.  Nice set.



They're so cheerful!   Thanks for commenting.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 11, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> hanks. Is it true that they stop doing that when fully grown? I want to shoot them at sunset with the sky in the background but not if they'll all be turned away!



Yes they only face east when mature. The Mystery Of Why Sunflowers Turn To Follow The Sun — Solved


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 11, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > hanks. Is it true that they stop doing that when fully grown? I want to shoot them at sunset with the sky in the background but not if they'll all be turned away!
> ...



Perfect!


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 11, 2017)

Great set.


----------



## bundleofjoy (Sep 12, 2017)

I like sunflowers .You have shared nice photo sets of sunflowers


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 12, 2017)

These are so cool. Nice getting the butterfly on one.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 12, 2017)

That's a lot of seeds.    I don't think I have ever seen an entire field of them before.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 12, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Great set.





bundleofjoy said:


> I like sunflowers .You have shared nice photo sets of sunflowers





vintagesnaps said:


> These are so cool. Nice getting the butterfly on one.



Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 12, 2017)

Purdy!  Plants vs. Zombies anyone?


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 13, 2017)

Gorgeous set, full of life, color, and love.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 14, 2017)

Gorgeous! Looking at fields of (and photos of) sunflowers makes me happy


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 14, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Purdy!  Plants vs. Zombies anyone?



Thankeey.



jcdeboever said:


> Gorgeous set, full of life, color, and love.



Thanks pal!



Antarctican said:


> Gorgeous! Looking at fields of (and photos of) sunflowers makes me happy



Thank you!  

I appreciate you all taking the time to look and comment.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 14, 2017)

We planted some just outside our dining room one year. It was wonderful watching the goldfinches feeding from them. Beautiful pics.


----------

